# Delete



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

_deleted_


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Best thing in the whole world holding your own little one.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats!!

We'll certainly be praying for all of you!

GOD bless, Dave & Linda


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool Paul.......thanks for sharing
May The Lord bless your family and keep mother and Branten healthy, there is nothing better in life than nurturing them......congratulations Paul


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations. Your right about Mayo. We are very lucky to have such a great hospital in this state. You're in great hands there. They fix up my nephew when he was born too.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Will have all of you in our prayers.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

Modern medicine will have him ready to go in no time. Nice to keep the family tree sprouting. We need young folks raised with some morals and work ethic.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations we will keep y'all in our prayers


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Beautiful !

Prayers sent for all of you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats Paul.He is in good hands there.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

_Deleted_


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wishing you and yours the best. He will be getting into trouble in no time flat.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations prayers for all


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

stack em up said:


> Heather, my wife wanted me to tell you all thank you for the kind wishes. She cried knowing people she's never met are praying for Branten.
> 
> The picture of me holding him is about 5 seconds before I burst out crying. Never been so emotional as holding MY newborn son.


Hold on for the ride, my friend. You will still experience emotions you never knew existed as he grows.

And one day you will stop & think ....." it was only a week ago you were this little"...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Y'all are in my prayers.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

A little late but congratulations. Hope all is well


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!! Your family is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats, ttime will really start to fly now.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"Hold on for the ride, my friend. You will still experience emotions you never knew existed as he grows.

And one day you will stop & think ....." it was only a week ago you were this little"..."

This is very true!

Thinking of you and yours, stack!


----------

